# moving to cyprus



## annemaria1955 (Jan 15, 2012)

moving to cyprus in april 2012. can anyone offer advise on phone, ISP and TV connections please.


----------



## Stavros (Jan 17, 2012)

annemaria1955 said:


> moving to cyprus in april 2012. can anyone offer advise on phone, ISP and TV connections please.


There are quite a few packages available depending on what you are looking for and how much is your budget. A few choices where you can get TV, Broadband Internet and Telephone are: Cytavision, Primetel and CableNet.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Indeed, and discussed ad nauseum in this forum already, do a quick forum search and you'll see the many options and website links to them.


----------

